# Brandungsrutenkauf steht an



## beggs (12. Juli 2016)

Servus miteinander,

in knapp sechs Wochen gehts nach Nordjütland an die Nordsee.
Dort möchte ich gerne mein Glück in der Brandung versuchen. Dazu fehlt allerdings noch das passende Tackle.

Mittlerweile durchsuche ich seit über einer Woche dieses und andere Foren nach passenden Brandungsruten 4,20m 100-250g WG.

Die meisten Einträge zu interessanten Ruten die ich gefunden habe beziehen sich leider auf Modelle die in keinem Shop mehr verfügbar sind oder das Budget sprengen.

Jetzt sind mir aber noch ein paar andere aufgefallen:
Sänger Aquantic Power Surf 4,20m 100-250g ca. 75€
Brandungsrute Balzer Atlantic Surf 200 4,20 m 100-200 g ca 35€
Daiwa Sensor Surf S423H-AD Surf 4.20m 100-250g ca. 50€

Ich möchte zwei Stück haben und mein Budget für eine Rute liegt bei ca. 70-80€. Gerne natürlich auch weniger. Wird aber glaub ich schwer.
Könnt Ihr mir hier helfen? Gibt es noch andere interessante Ruten in der Preisklasse?
Als Kaufmöglichkeit bleibt leider nur das Internet, da hier im Südwesten der Republik die Auswahl an Brandungsruten gegen Null geht.

Als Rollen hab ich noch eine Balzer Distance 650, die ich gerne nutzen würde. Dazu würde ich dann noch eine Cormoran-Seacor XP 5PiF 5000 kaufen.
Taugt das was?

Um die Ruten abzustellen noch das Balzer Dreibein.


Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten...

Grüße Marco


----------



## banzinator (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Da du ja anscheinend nur 1 mal im Jahr Brandungsangeln machst  würde ich da die Anforderungen auch nicht so hoch stecken. Ich selber hab auch nur so ne 150€ Kombi mit 2 Ruten und 3Bein. Obwohl ich an der Ostsee wohne. Für die 2 mal im Jahr die ich los gehe reicht das vollkommen. Hauptsache die Peitsche wirft und rollt halbwegs ein.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Schmidtler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Ich hab die daiwa, genau in der Länge und Wurfgewicht. 
Als Rolle hab ich eine Cormoran, das muss ich nochmal nachgucken. 

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## beggs (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

@banzinator:
Genau das ist mein Problem.  Ich kann hier nix testen und begrabbeln. Da bin ich halt auf die Beratung hier angewiesen,  wenn ich nicht blind bestellen und wieder zurückschicken will. 

@Schmidtler: 
Das wäre klasse. Wie fischt sich denn die Rute? Ich hab gelesen,  die sei eher weich und wabbelig... 

Gesendet von meinem RIDGE 4G mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Kauf auf keinen Fall die Balzer. Das ist so ziemlich der letzte Schrott fürs Brandungsangeln. Ich kenne einige Angler, die das Brandungsangeln nur mal probieren wollten und sich das Balzer Teil zugelegt haben.  Der totale Schwabbelstab bei leichtestem Wind wackelt die ganze Rute. Eine Bisserkennung bei zaghaften Bissen ist nicht möglich. Zum "Gelegenheitsbrandungsangeln" ist vielleicht die Daiwa die bessere Alternative. Die ist zwar schwerer als die Sänger, dafür nicht so steif und wahrscheinlich auch robuster wie die Sänger.


----------



## hendry (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Moin, schau dir mal diese an:

Quantum-Smart Surf 4,20m 

Dies ist meine "Drittrute", falls es dazu kommt.

Meiner Meinung nach ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich denke mit den ganz günstigen 50> wird man nicht wirklich glücklich, auch wenn man nur selten ans Meer kommt.


----------



## buttweisser (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*



hendry schrieb:


> Moin, schau dir mal diese an:
> 
> Quantum-Smart Surf 4,20m
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir auch keine Billigrute mehr kaufen, aber es kommt immer drauf an was man will. Wenn er nur sehr selten zum Angeln in der Brandung kommt, dann reicht eine einigermaßen vernünftige preiswerte Rute allemal.

Die Quantum wäre auch geeignet, wenn sie nicht zu hart für Anfänger wäre. Das Teil muss man erst mal aufladen können und durch die Härte wird auch die Bissverwertung bei ruhigem Wetter erschwert.


----------



## beggs (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch keine Billigrute mehr kaufen, aber es kommt immer drauf an was man will. Wenn er nur sehr selten zum Angeln in der Brandung kommt, dann reicht eine einigermaßen vernünftige preiswerte Rute allemal.
> 
> Die Quantum wäre auch geeignet, wenn sie nicht zu hart für Anfänger wäre. Das Teil muss man erst mal aufladen können und durch die Härte wird auch die Bissverwertung bei ruhigem Wetter erschwert.



Servus,
das heißt also für den Anfang lieber eine weichere Rute, da sich damit am Anfang "besser" werfen läßt.
Ich werde wohl zu der Daiwa nochmal etwas recherchieren...

Mir wurde an anderer Stelle eine DEGA Azuro ans Herz gelegt. Kennt die vielleicht jemand?

Grüße Marco


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Tja beggs Du siehst, einfach ist das nicht, die richtige Rute zu finden. Man kann hier auch schwer Ratschläge geben. Keiner kennt Deine Ansprüche genau und weis wie oft Du in der Brandung angeln willst. Um nur mal zu probieren, reicht auch das preiswerte Zeug, ausgenommen das Balzer Teil. Das ist im Mittelteil weicher als in der Spitze, deswegen das ständige wackeln bei geringstem Wind oder Welle.

Wer eine straffe Karpfenrute richtig werfen kann, kommt sicher auch mit den härteren preiswerten Ruten von Quantum und Dega klar. Alles bezogen auf einen normalen Überkopfwurf. Richtig aufladen wird man dabei eine Brandungsrute aber nie und das ist bei billigen bzw. preiswerteren Modellen auch gut so, denn die würden in der Regel die Belastung bei richtigem "Surfcasting" nicht aushalten und brechen.

Mit dem Überkopfwurf wirst Du wahrscheinlich so um die 60-100m werfen, je nach Wind, Schnurstärke, Geschick usw. Wobei die 100m schon schwer zu erreichen sind.

Der andere Faktor ist die Bissverwertung. Bei ruhigen Bedingungen beißen die Fische oft vorsichtiger und lassen vom Köder ab, wenn sie Widerstand spüren und das ist nun mal bei harten Ruten oft der Fall. Profis verwenden deswegen Stippruten oder aufgesetzte weiche Spitzen um Fehlbisse zu minimieren und vorsichtige Bisse besser zu erkennen. Um nur mal Brandungsangeln zu probieren, muß man sich das Ganze nicht antun. Der Aufwand ist dann viel zu groß.


----------



## degl (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Von den "Dreien" die du in die engere Wahl genommen hast , erscheint mir die Daiwa Sensor noch am "Stimmigsten"..........

Preis und Leistung auf den Punkt und wenns nicht so oft an den Strand geht sind die richtig gut zu gebrauchen

gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

und so ein Dreibein ist schnell aus teleskopierbaren Besenstielen und etwas Alu und Kunststoff selbst gemacht. Sogar stabil und transportabel.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Wieso wird eigentlich um die Werferei so ein Gewese gemacht?

Wenn man mal die wettkampftauglichen Weiten außen vor lässt, dann kommt man mit einem, ich nenne es mal Pendelwurf, wirklich ordentlich raus, jedenfalls so weit, dass es für das ganz normale Strandangeln vollkommen reicht und das ist dann auch kein Hexenwerk. Selbst mit gut gezogenen Überkopfwürfen schafft man doch schon was weg!

P.S.: Im Sommer füttert man doch eh nur mit den Wattwürmern die Kneifer.


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Mahlzeit,
 ich habe vor einigen Monate diese hier günstig geschossen:

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Saenger-Rute-Startec-TX-3-Surf-420-250g::25097.html

 Zwar recht schwer, aber robust bisher.
 Verglichen mit den Ruten meines Kumpels sind die Stöcke recht weich, verzeihen dadurch aber auch nicht sauber ausgeführte Würfe, Dreibeinumfaller etc. 

 Bissanzeige ist hinreichend gut.

 ==> Bin bisher zufrieden


----------



## Keyless (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

@Andal,
 ja mal wieder schön anti, zu allem was zu sagen!
 Zwischen werfen und Werfen liegen Welten aber wem sag ich das, mit dem Allround Experten werde ich mich weder messen noch werfen wollen.

 Hier noch etwas on Topic, die Daiwa is nix-zu weich.
 Für mal so benutzen aber wahrscheinlich die (so neu gekauft werden muss) beste variante in deinem Preisbereich.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

@Keyless

Las den Herrn Develey einfach texten, hat von nichts Ahnung aber immer den richtigen Senf dazu.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Ja wenn ich nichts und du alles weißt, dann sorge doch bitte für Aufklärung. Worin liegt denn das große Geheimnis, die hohe Schule eine Brandungsrute beim Wurf aufzuladen?


----------



## Tino (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Macht nicht solch Geschiss ums werfen,wenn man nicht zu Wettkämpfen geht. 
Fische fängt man in 30-20 m vor den Füssen.
Trotz allem macht (mir)das werfen auch viel Spass und es gibt das Zusammenspiel von Kraft und Wurftechnik,die doch erhebliche Mehrweiten ermöglichen.
Ausserdem muss einem, seine Rute gut in der Hand liegen,bei dem einen nicht zu steif sein ,bei dem anderen nicht zu wabbelig sein, um damit optimale Weiten zu erzielen. 

Wenn es dann unbedingt sein muss . . .


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*



Tino schrieb:


> Macht nicht solch Geschiss ums werfen,wenn man nicht zu Wettkämpfen geht.



|good: Praktiker eben! #6


----------



## beggs (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

So klar wurde das in den anderen Threads die ich gelesen habe nicht gesagt.  Ich werde heute mal versuchen doch noch ein paar Ruten in die Finger zu bekommen. 

Wie sieht es mit den Rollen aus? 
Zu der Balzer hab ich noch ne ungefischte Sargus 5000.
Die will ich noch mit 30-35 Mono bespulen lassen. 

Grüße Marco


----------



## großdorsch 1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

Hi, 
will mir dieses jahr auch noch neue stöcke kaufen. so bis ca. 200euro je rute. was haltet ihr von dega? 
oder was würdet ihr so in den raum werfen


----------



## beggs (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

So, das war nix. Ein großer Angelshop (mit Onlineshop) hatte nur Shimano da. Die Frage nach der Daiwa oder Sänger oder Cormoran wurde mir beantwortet mit: "Sowas wollen wir nicht im Laden haben. Sie können aber gerne bezahlen und im Warenlager abholen... Die taugen nix, ich zeig ihnen mal gute Rute (Shimano Alivio)"

Es geht also weiter. 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Tino (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> will mir dieses jahr auch noch neue stöcke kaufen. so bis ca. 200euro je rute. was haltet ihr von dega?
> oder was würdet ihr so in den raum werfen



kommt drauf an welche Aktion deinen neuen haben sollen, dann kann man auch besser empfehlen.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*

hi,
ich fische und werfe lieber etwas steifere ruten.


----------



## de Lumb (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrutenkauf steht an*



beggs schrieb:


> So klar wurde das in den anderen Threads die ich gelesen habe nicht gesagt.  Ich werde heute mal versuchen doch noch ein paar Ruten in die Finger zu bekommen.
> 
> Ist immer noch die beste Methode die Ruten zum testen in die Hand zu nehmen. Mache es doch einfach auf den Hinweg nach Dänemark. Von Hamburg bis Flensburg gibt es doch einige Angelgeschäfte dicht an der Highway. Da ist die Auswahl mit Sicherheit größer als bei euch im Süden.
> Gruß
> de Lumb


----------

